

Temporal map of the movie "Primer" - wmf
http://www.freeweb.hu/neuwanstein/primer_timeline.html

======
ivankirigin
There are two movies I watched a second time immediately after finishing the
first time through. Usual Suspects and Primer.

I'm torn whether the confusion in the end is am emblem of the loss of control,
or bad editing.

I like how the movie helped me boil down all time travel sci-fi into a series
of categories.

For example: can you stop yourself from going back in time?

Back to the Future: no. If you stop yourself, you won't exist in the past.
Paradox.

Primer: yes. You will now enjoy a double.

Another idea I love about time travel: a paradox of ideas or substance. Give
yourself a book to publish from the future. Who wrote it?

Star Trek 4: McCoy gives Kirk a pair of vintage reading glasses. Kirk leaves
them in the past knowing McCoy will buy them in the future. Who made the
glasses?

------
dcurtis
The movie is amazing, and I highly recommend it.

But this is kind of ridiculous.

~~~
te_platt
At least now I have a visual idea of why I was so confused after watching the
movie.

